# bow hunting



## slabsmacker (Mar 29, 2007)

I was thinking of bowhunting turkeys this year and wondered what you guys thought would be best. The normal deer broadheads or the new ones that are like four inches in diam (I think for head shots not sure). thanks


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good question! the bad thing about the 4'' blades is you have to shoot at there head only, It wont penatrate through their body feathers. Its to wide of a cutting surface, but if you use normal broadheads you dont have to buy new ones. Plus you get to shoot at the biggest target.. their body. Thats just my two cents. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i know alot of guys use those spit fires for turkeys.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have taken 2 turkeys both with the expandable hammer heads made by rocket, they have a 2'' cutting diameter, both turkeys dropped within 20 yards


----------



## slabsmacker (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for your opinoins i think i will just stay with my old reliable thunderheads.


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

My buddy did a pass through on a tom and nailed a hen with a normal broadhead. He never found the tom. He said it took off like nothing happened to it!


----------

